# Logistik bwl



## jina12 (16. Okt 2022)

Hallo,  brauche hilfe bei dieser Aufgabe. Bitteeeee
Die Frage lautet: Systematisieren Sie die Gestaltungsalternativen der Ablaufgestaltung in Kommissioniersystemen


----------

